# Sun Pure Botanicals Essential Oils



## Ridingthesoapbubbles (Apr 25, 2022)

There was another thread in this forum about essential oils purchased from a company called Sun Pure Botanicals.  Based on recommendations from another member, I purchased Patchouli, Lemongrass and Orange 5x from this company.  (I also ordered Ylang Ylang, but it never shipped and I had to ask for a refund because I felt their business practices were a bit shady - the shipping notification showed it was shipped, but it wasn't in the box when I received it.  They said it was out of stock and they would be receiving it "any day".  I wasn't too happy with that explanation.)

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody has purchased their patchouli and lemongrass essential oils and what you think of the quality.  I probably should've returned them all, but I needed them for soaps I was making and went ahead and used them.  Lemongrass smells like weak lemons, not that wonderful green, grassy scent.  And patchouli doesn't smell like the high quality patchouli oil I use in my salves. It has an odd, sweet aroma, not earthy. I feel like it's mixed with something else, plus the consistency was thick and it was a dark amber color that discolored my soap batter.  It just isn't what I'm used to in patchouli.

The orange 5x is fine.  I used that with the patchouli for an orange/patchouli soap and the scent turned out fine, but not what I expected it to smell like.

I'm looking for feedback on this company.  I'm not sure I'll use them again, and I'm still looking for a company that sells essential oils for a good price.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2022)

I've never purchased from SunPure, but I like Camden Grey and New Directions Aromatics for EOs. With CG, you buy in enough bulk, you can get free shipping or other discounts.


----------



## Ridingthesoapbubbles (Apr 25, 2022)

I've looked at New Direction Aromatics.  They have pretty good prices, but shipping is high.  I missed a free shipping promo by one day.  I'll definitely check out Camden Grey.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2022)

I have been using *Sun Pure* for longer than I can remember. 

I like the large inventory and choice of sizes and containers (I prefer glass although I choose plastic if I plan on using it up right away). They have the best prices on Emu Oil, jojoba oil, and High Altitude French Lavender.

I have more than one blend that takes several different essential oils and I don't have to buy more-than-I-need of each EO as happens with other companies. I can buy as little as I need for most of the blend and 4-8 oz size for the bulk of the blend. It's a huge $$$ saver and I don't end up with more of something I don't use that often taking up storage space. 

It's a women-owned company in New Mexico that consistently has the best prices & shipping I've found. However, since the beginning of COVID they have been having problems with keeping up inventory and shipping has been a supply-chain issue. 

Don't hesitate to call them if you have a problem. They've always been good about correcting any problem I've had, although I can only think of one over the many years I've done business with them. It was corrected promptly and without question.


----------



## Ridingthesoapbubbles (Apr 25, 2022)

Thank you so much for responding, Zany. You were the one I was thinking of who had used this company.  So you can confirm that their eo's are good? I wasn't confident with the quality compared to the oils I've been buying from The Plant Guru. Their eo's come in 4 oz bottles and I go through them quickly. So I liked that this company was affordable and had larger sizes. But the lemongrass smells more lemony than grassy, and the patchouli doesn't smell earthy enough.

I don't like to bash companies, and I didn't leave a review on ebay because as a small business owner, there's always our side to the story. But I was put off by the shipping notification that said all items had shipped and one item wasn't in the box when it arrived because it was on backorder and arriving "any day."  The owner promptly offered to refund my money,  which I accepted, not having had a prior experience with this company and I was leery about the way my order was handled.

I'm still looking for an affordable eo company with better business practices.  I understand Covid has caused supply issues, but they shouldn't say something has shipped when it's not even available yet. Or at least send a message explaining the issue and giving me my options.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2022)

Ridingthesoapbubbles said:


> Or at least send a message explaining the issue and giving me my options.


I hear ya! All I can tell you is that I have never had a problem. As far as specific oils not measuring up to your expectations, stay with the supplier you currently use. Even in the best case scenarios, EOs can vary from year to year depending on vintage, and from supplier to supplier, i.e, not all patchoulis or lemongrass are the same. 

If you want to save money, watch them for sales. I don't think you will be disappointed. See Invoice below.  NOTE:  Ingredients in blue are my calculations to make Oakmoss 10% to use to neutralize the odor of animal fats (lard, tallow, etc.) in soap. 

Date: September 11, 2019
4 OZ ESSENTIAL OILS - BUY 2 OR MORE GET 10% OFF

Fir Needle, 4 oz @ $11.48 = $2.90 per oz
Lavender French, 4 oz @ $13.56 = $3.40 per oz
Helichrysum, 4 oz @ $15.12 = $3.80 per oz
Juniper Berry, 4 oz @ $18.76 = $4.70 per oz
Bergamot, 4 oz @ US $11.63 = $2.90 per oz
Bay Laurel Leaf, 4 oz @ $22.35 = $5.60 per oz

Jojoba, 16 oz @ $18.40= $1.15 per oz 
Oakmoss Absolute, 1 oz @ $25.53= $25.53 per oz 

10% Oakmoss $25.53 + 9 X1.15 = $35.90
$35.90 /10 oz =3.6013¢ gram/ml

*Free Shipping
USPS Priority Mail, Insured*


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 25, 2022)

I have also purchased from Sun Pure Botanicals, with no problems. But I have not used their Patchouli. Sadly the company, Fragrance Laboratory, I always purchased my Patchouli seems to have finally gone out of business and, sadly,  I accidentally sold off all my good patchouli when I destashed.  My favorite patchouli is dark aged Indosean Patchouli.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 4, 2022)

I have had a couple of bad experiences with Sun Pure, and for that reason, I would not recommend them. My first order arrived right away, so I ordered again and my 2nd order took over a month to arrive, and only arrived after I requested a refund (they are located about 6 hours away from where I live.) I decided to give them the benefit of the doubt and ordered again--that order arrived right away. My 4th order never arrived. I had to dispute the charge with my credit card company and get a refund. I tried contacting them multiple times via email, phone, their website, and they never responded.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 5, 2022)

maryloucb said:


> I tried contacting them multiple times via email, phone, their website, and they never responded.


I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm guessing, due to COVID, they are overwhelmed like so many other suppliers. But that's a probable "excuse" -- *not* a reason! 

I've had such good luck with them, for so many years, that I hope they pull out of this unfortunate period of time still able and willing to continue doing business.


----------



## bwtapestry (Jun 5, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I've never purchased from SunPure, but I like Camden Grey and New Directions Aromatics for EOs. With CG, you buy in enough bulk, you can get free shipping or other discounts.


Yes Camden Grey is lovely.  Everything from them has been great!


----------



## Sara Smith (Jun 8, 2022)

Sup pure botanicals or SP botanicals has a domain age of over 3 years, but does not rank in any search engine searches. If you are looking for alternatives to buy EOs try Rocky Mountain Oils, Eden’s Garden, Gya Labs or Now Foods.


----------



## Kcryss (Jun 8, 2022)

I also use Sun Pure and have never had an issue with the company or the eo's I've purchased. I agree with @Zany_in_CO that covid has likely caused issues for them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 8, 2022)

Sara Smith said:


> Sup pure botanicals or SP botanicals has a domain age of over 3 years, but does not rank in any search engine searches. If you are looking for alternatives to buy EOs try Rocky Mountain Oils, Eden’s Garden, Gya Labs or Now Foods.


I'm not sure how search engine's work but they have a *99.5% positive rating* on Ebay -- if that means anything. 

They've been in business for 20 years or so. Women-owned company located in NM. I've been using them since the early 2000's for most of my soap making journey, and recommend them without reservation -- although, I have not ordered since the beginning of COVID -- so @maryloucb 's valid complaint is VERY disconcerting for me.  

@Sara Smith No offense inteneded, but have you ever ordered from Gya Labs? Of the 4 you mentioned, the others are  A-OK in my experience. I've never heard of Gya Labs. A quick look tells me they're into therapeautic/medicinal use for their EOs -- but nothing to recommend them for use in soap.

Unlike the others, I try to stay away from ordering from Aromatherapy sites like that. Their EO's tend to be a lot more expensive than the EOs you get from suppliers that sell other products for making your own B & B products.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 8, 2022)

I really, really wanted to support Sun Pure. But after the 2nd time I had to ask for a refund, and after absolutely no response to my multiple emails and phone calls, I just won't order from them again. I understand being affected by Covid, but the absolute lack of any kind of response was unforgivable in my opinion. I mostly order from Camden Grey now. Even though they are located across the country from me, I usually receive my orders quickly.


----------



## Sara Smith (Jun 9, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm not sure how search engine's work but they have a *99.5% positive rating* on Ebay -- if that means anything.
> 
> They've been in business for 20 years or so. Women-owned company located in NM. I've been using them since the early 2000's for most of my soap making journey, and recommend them without reservation -- although, I have not ordered since the beginning of COVID -- so @maryloucb 's valid complaint is VERY disconcerting for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Zany_in_CO ! I was fiddling online and trying to segregate some EO new sites when I came across Gya Labs. Also did a quick search for Lavandula angustifolia oil on rocky mountain oils and Gya Labs and found the latter to be quite economical.

Thanks for your input. Much appreciated!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 10, 2022)

I still like Liberty Naturals or New Directions Aromatics, although I do love Camden Grey's Lavender 40/42.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 10, 2022)

Sara Smith said:


> Thanks @Zany_in_CO ! I was fiddling online and trying to segregate some EO new sites when I came across Gya Labs. Also did a quick search for Lavandula angustifolia oil on rocky mountain oils and Gya Labs and found the latter to be quite economical.
> 
> Thanks for your input. Much appreciated!


Both Gya Labs and Rocky Mountain are really expensive. Gya is selling lavender for $30 per ounce, Rocky Mountain for $46 per ounce. You can get it from Camden-Grey for $9.71 per ounce or Liberty Naturals for $9.58 per ounce, and it is very high quality.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you, @maryloucb - I was going to make the same point. Many of the smaller EO companies try to claim that their purity level is higher, etc. etc.  The truth is that there are only so many EO manufacturers around the globe, and most of these boutique-type EO companies are buying from the exact same sources as the ones who sell in bulk for much lower prices. Given how much EO we need to use for good scent retention in soap, there is no reason to pay higher prices for what amounts to the exact same product.

I also believe that the bulk sellers move so much more product through their warehouses, that it is highly likely that their product is fresher and less likely to be oxidized due to sitting for long periods before shipping out to buyers.

EDIT: I will also say that I and many others have had bad experiences with Now Foods EOs being adulterated, oxidized, or both.


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 10, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Given how much EO we need to use for good scent retention in soap, there is no reason to pay higher prices for what amounts to the exact same product.


Absolutely this! I usually use 1.5 ounces of essential oils per 10 bar batch of soap. If I were paying $30 per ounce for essential oil, that would add $4.50 per bar to my costs!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2022)

I want to add an update for Pure Sun Botanicals. I have purchased from them many times in the past and I ordered Lemongrass from India on October 16, 2022. I just received my order today in the glass bottle I ordered. It was packaged well as always and it smells fantastic. Actually, it smells absolutely delicious. I have just never had an issue with PSB.


----------

